# Oscar



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## igor.kanshyn (Jan 14, 2010)

They are perfect photos of a great fish!


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

really nice oscar can't wait until he grows into a monster


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks, SHE's about 6" now.


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Nice photo, this guy grow every fast right ?


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

Big Ray said:


> I love oscars,
> 
> you do know u can teach him tricks right ? they would do ANYTHING for food, lol,
> 
> ...


REALLY!!!? what kind of stingray did you have?
Sorry to hear you loss i had 2 huge oscars and they were very tamed, i went on vacation and they passed...



Riceburner said:


> Thanks, SHE's about 6" now.


Try to feed him krill when he is young so it will bring out his colours when he grows.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

some variation in her colour....stress


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Aw, what did you do to scare her? Show her a frying pan?


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

bae said:


> Aw, what did you do to scare her? Show her a frying pan?


LMAAAAAAAOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

lol

she swam into the cooler water right at the hose during a WC


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

do you have a whole tank shot that picture looks good but curious to see the whole thing


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

ask and you shall receive...


----------



## shark (Jan 28, 2009)

WOW!!!!!...dono where to start.... water so clear decorations well done and the fish that green terror and the others looks very happy!..maybe a bichir next?


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Riceburner, how many tanks do you have? and where do you put them all? (also once again, I hate your awesome fish and photos! )


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

Thanks, I've only got 3 running. More sitting around unfilled. 


lol...no bichir ...I probably have to cut down on my population.


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

you have too many awesome photos for only 3 tanks!

what are their sizes?


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

lol...90, 65, 30 are the ones running right now.


----------

